# To biocube or to new aquarium?



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been looking into starting a SW tank. Probably go FOWLR tank until I feel confident and want to change things up to reef after a while.

I was wondering if I should go get a biocube of some sort, or if I should straight up go for a 90G and plan it all out. I was wondering what peoples opinions are.


I lean towards biocube since the tank is pretty much plug and play. all the piping is sorted out via the back area.

If you think I should go 90G if you could give me some resources to use to help plan the equipment and layouts. I don't exactly know how the overflows with pipes looks like/works and I'm still trying to figure that out.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do not go with cube. My example is not really good, but I started with cube, in one month switched to 80G not drilled and month later went to buy 120G drilled with sump. You will just waste the money if you do not plan to stay with the cube at least one year. you will be learning about SW in process of setting your tank and better take a time and look for the full set up. That what I did now. It is always cheaper than to buy new. Any way for this one I should buy new skimmer. This is just my opinion, baced on the expirience how to waste money
120G + 60G sump


look at this for example

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...-72GAL-BOWFRONT-REEF-READY-W0QQAdIdZ265418737

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Agree with sig. The cube doesn't cut it anymore once you've learned enough about SW. One you don't want to overstock and there is limited room in a cube for corals!!!! Another problem with cubes is they will overheat in the summer time, same with any other tank but at least you can put fans mounted to the top of the tank compare to the cube.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!

I think I'll follow your suggestion and start planning a proper tank. 

For now I think I'll try to plan fowlr (ive been told I don't need ro/di for fowlr) and once I feel good I'll start switching up to reef after many months.

That kijiji ad does look like a good deal. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

Check out the free section of Craig's list as well...that's how I got my 125G tank + sump + stand


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

That's a crazy good free score.

Heh I'll keep an eye on the free sections, but I wouldn't place my bets on that.

Anyone know a good website that helps plan out your aquarium/sump?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

vinjo said:


> That's a crazy good free score.
> 
> Heh I'll keep an eye on the free sections, but I wouldn't place my bets on that.
> 
> Anyone know a good website that helps plan out your aquarium/sump?


Yes, that was quite a score that rob got but it happens once in awhile. Just keep checking the classifieds.

As for a website to help plan out your tank/sump. You're on it! Ask away and I'm sure you will get all the support you need.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Know of a good program/website to help diagram everything out? (Do people do that??)


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I found this article which certainly helped me get a good understanding of a silent system... Although from what I understand this system is rare. People normally have just 2 pipes.

http://www.beananimal.com/projects/silent-and-fail-safe-aquarium-overflow-system.aspx


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Do people only buy SW ready tanks, or do they modd out standard aquariums?

I'm asking because I have a 90G FW, and was giving it thought to converting it to a SW aquarium..


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

vinjo said:


> Do people only buy SW ready tanks, or do they modd out standard aquariums?
> 
> I'm asking because I have a 90G FW, and was giving it thought to converting it to a SW aquarium..


If you are not planning to use sump, you can use it with hang on skimmer. Good one is approximately $400 + hang on refusium like this one. 
http://www.marinedepot.com/miscellaneous_cpr_aquafuge_refugiums-ap.html

They are expensive but you can find used one. I am using this stuff perfectly on my 80G and the system is very silent.

You can also drill holes in the tank, attach homemade overflow and to have sump in the stand. You should make sure that glass can be drilled.

I was referring to buying full set up as it cheaper ( good deal) than to get by pieces. Not everybody wants that hundreds people visiting your home and are ready to lost few backs.
My LR I got for $2/lbs, but condition was that I buy all 200lbs. The same with the new set up that I got now

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

vinjo said:


> I found this article which certainly helped me get a good understanding of a silent system... Although from what I understand this system is rare. People normally have just 2 pipes.
> 
> http://www.beananimal.com/projects/silent-and-fail-safe-aquarium-overflow-system.aspx


An adaptation to bean's drain method but simpler verion is the Herbie overflow. It does very well as it is by using two drains with one being a full syphon and the second a backup drain in the case the first drain gets plugged up or stops draining.



vinjo said:


> Do people only buy SW ready tanks, or do they modd out standard aquariums?
> 
> I'm asking because I have a 90G FW, and was giving it thought to converting it to a SW aquarium..


No, there are many who mod their own system. SW ready tanks are sometimes limited with with the types of overflows used, size of drain holes, position of overflow, type of sump, etc.

It is very convenient to buy a reef ready system if you don't have the time to do such things.

Just be sure that you have never used any copper based meds in your FW tank as that can be very harmful to corals.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Most SW tanks with sump's started as a regular tank that got drilled. Research is required before you attempt this as you can destroy your whole tank... make sure its not tempered.....

All-in-one is great if you have space constrictions... but if not, id go with a tank + sump setup. Much easier in the long run and its more stable.

As for Ro/DI.... Algae may be an issue if you use regular tap water, but there are some people on this forum that havent had issues....

At minimum i would get RO


----------

